# Nyc Summons



## ToniiBubbles (Apr 2, 2013)

Hii so I just recently got a puppy around 2 months ago, she's 8 months old now and this is my first time having a dog & I'm unaware of any of Nyc leash laws aside from where signs are posted. Anyhoo, so one night I took my puppy out for a walk and it was around 9pm and we decided to have a lil chase and run session to tire her out before bed, but mind you there was NO sign that said the dog had to be on a leash in the park area within the projects play area. We've been playing there cause its not much of a child playground but the police gave us 2 summons! > one was my fault though the other was not since I am a new dog owner. But does anyone in the Nyc area think I can bring my dog when we have to go to court? She's a small doggie (pomeranian and pug mix breed) and couldn't hurt a fly.. she's probably scared of em anyways lol xD


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Why would you want to bring your dog to court with you? She either was on leash or wasn't on leash, so if she was off-leash, then pay the fine and call it a learning opportunity.

Being a small dog or a sweet dog etc doesn't really matter much. She could have darted into traffic and caused a car accident, she could have frightened a kid or elderly person and caused them to fall, she could have been attacked by an on-leash dog if she ran up to them etc. 

Rule of thumb in most cities/urban areas is ON-leash unless clearly posted OFF-leash. When in doubt, check online for the animal control laws in your city or any city you visit or vacation in.


----------



## ToniiBubbles (Apr 2, 2013)

I understand that but it was a small play area with stepping stone thingys within 4-5 buildings and no one was around which is why I took her off the leash. But even so I don't really know anything about the leash laws and at the time I was given the summons I only had her for a few weeks (it was back in April) as for the court issue, it's just easier for me since the time of appearance is so early. Will I really have to pay a fine  Because thry gave me two summons in one night and I do not have a job :/


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm willing to put money on the court not allowing animals unless used as evidence in an extreme circumstance. Just like every other government/public institution.

And as for being ignorant of the laws, no excuse. you should have looked up the laws before even getting the dog or taking it outside. 100% you fault, harsh but fair, yes but it's the same with every law, you are solely responsible for looking up and following the laws in the area you are in (living or visiting).


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I would suggest that you appear in court WITHOUT the dog. First, I have no idea if it is allowed but it is highly unlikely that any dogs except service and police dogs are allowed. Second, court can involved waiting around a lot and then being immediately available when they call your name. A dog is a distraction and if you had to take the dog outside to pee or whatever when your name is called, you could have even more problems.

No one can say if you will have to pay the fine or not. Go to court, speak politely, dress neatly and plead your case. 

Then look up the leash laws in NYC and find what areas are okay to have the dog off-leash in so you can plan ahead for playtime.

(I am not a lawyer, this is not legal advice)


----------



## ToniiBubbles (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you  and Yea you're right but the whole getting a dog was honestly unexpected so I never thought about the leash laws aside from what I've seen on signs around the city.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Some Reading:

http://www.nyc.gov/html/doh/downloads/pdf/public/notice-adoption-hc-art161.pdf

http://www.nycgovparks.org/sub_things_to_do/facilities/images/nyc_pet_owners_guide.pdf

http://www.doglaw.com/New-York-City-Laws/nyc-leash-law.html

The last one is a smaller version of the first one.


----------



## ToniiBubbles (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## PandaSPUR (Mar 5, 2013)

Sadly the judge will probably just say ignorance is no excuse. Which is truee.. But maybe if you're professional about it, and the judge likes dogs, you could get lucky?

But anyway, I too live in NYC and don't have a dog yet. Been doing research the whole time as I plan for one.

In NYC, dogs are to be on-leash at all times in public unless its a specified off-leash area.

Prospect park and Central park both have off-leash hours (usual some random time early in the morning) in specific areas.
Beaches dont allow dogs at all, whether leashed or not, during the summer season.


----------



## ToniiBubbles (Apr 2, 2013)

That is true but the leash laws also stated that a dog can be off the leash in a park before 9am and after 9pm. According to the summons, my "offense" occurred at 9:40pm so technically I did nothing wrong as far as having my puppy off the leash :/


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Either you violated the law or you didn't. 

THIS IS NOT LEGAL ADVICE. I am not a lawyer, I am a legal secretary. This is not legal advice, this is general "I talk to judges a lot" advice.

Dress neatly. Speak respectfully. Speak when spoken to. Do not interrupt the judge, even if you are on fire. Do not bring your dog. You address the judge as "Your Honor", although "sir" will usually do if you forget.

When asked to do so, calmly explain that you were within your rights. "Your Honor, this was allowed after 9, it was 9:40. You can see it on the summons, Your Honor." Stop. Don't talk unless asked to. 

If it is explained to you that you were wrong, calmly say, "I'm very sorry, Your Honor, obviously I misunderstood the law." Stop. Stop right there. Don't make excuses, don't argue, just apologize.

The Judge may fine you anyway. But being calm and respectful and apologizing is your best bet for not getting fined, or getting a smaller fine. Being loud, obnoxious, disrepectful, arguing, and making excuses pretty much guarantees a fine.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

I think you read the law wrong.


to accommodate dog owners in certain areas of some parks that did not have dog runs, enabling them to exercise their dogs off leash during the hours of 9 p.m. and 9 a.m. 

It says certain areas of some parks; unfortunately it doesn't say all areas of all parks. 

But I would follow Amaryllis' advice about dress, being respectful and misinterpreting the law. Depending on the day the judge is having he/she may let you get off with a lesser fine. Although with Bloomberg as Mayor who knows!


----------



## ToniiBubbles (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I already checked with Nyc parks on which parks allowed dogs off leash in my area so that part I already knew.


----------

